# Parrahub 2011



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Jenfjnifer 
I have explained that on the previous page.


----------



## Ramdona (Sep 12, 2013)

the Sydney Metro and the East Coast HSR.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Ramdona 
I don't understand what you mean


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

David Higgins HS2
http://www.abc.net.au/radio/player/...l-ceo-and-the-future-chairman-of/5125898&p=1# 
Need stations that will service the next 100 years
Simplicity is the key
There has to be bipartisan support
Governments have to build it to prove the economic viability and then sell it
The most complicated thing is the big stations in London
Existing rail is at capacity
High speed rail only works under 3 hours more than that people fly
The real challenge is getting right into the city it is no good if it stops 10 mile out
It is a political decision if it goes ahead not his
Only wants to do the first two years of building it because he wants to do other things
Look out 30 or 40 years ahead when Sydney is 8 million people how will they get around


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

SydneyCity said:


> Quick question though, how is Parrahub going to be funded under your plans?


Although I outlined earlier that the 3mt of excavated material could be used to build another runway at Mascot the problem with that proposal was that there would not be sufficient distance between runways but now I think an extra dedicated take off runway could be built at an angle to the existing one parallel to the beach.

If this was acceptable it would so much better in many ways than building a second airport and if the federal government realizes this they may kick the can.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Got the Parrahub site working again if anyone is interested.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

There is an interesting balance between building something with a vision to the future and waiting until there is sufficient demand and it seems that when the Sydney harbour bridge was built they somehow managed their vision even though they were totally broke and now we just say when demand warrants it then it will become economically feasible but by that time it is really too developed to do anything much.


----------



## abdou1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Got the Parrahub site working again if anyone is interested.:cheers::cheers:

self esteem quotes


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Parramatta is in need of free car parking, accommodation and connectivity with the rest of greater Sydney and I believe Parrahub with 15,000 free parking spaces, 2,000 units and future subways connecting greater Sydney these needs would be satisfied.

To raise the $2b to build it I suggest a $1 lottery with two units won daily so all the units have been won by the time they are finished.

Perhaps this could be done by people sending an SMS with the winners being the closest two numbers to a computer generated number.

The state government would have to be committed to continuing work even if the daily $2m was not achieved but on the other hand if it raised more than could be spent at that time on the development it would have the use of that money until needed.

Now I know this would put the state government at risk of not getting the $2b needed but there is risk in any rail or road project and now there is a lot of pressure for governments to take part of that risk to get anyone to submit a tender.

Perhaps they would even get more than the required amount over the 1,000 days and would be ahead also it would reduce the demand for public housing as it is mainly the poorer people who buy lottery tickets.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

In my latest attempt to fund Parrahub I sent the following letter to Coles and Woolworths


Hi 

I have the following proposal for Coles and Woolworths to build Parrahub.

Every day a customer from Coles would win a Parrahub unit and every day a customer from Woolworths would win a Parrahub unit.

The winners would be decided by a computer generated number that matched that on a receipt of over a certain value for each store.

To prevent people making multiple purchases a number could be given for every $50 spent e.g. $150 =3 numbers and these amounts could be determined independently by each company. 

I imagine the land in auto alley would be worth about $500m and it may be best to buy that first as that area has just been changed to mixed use. 

It would only require a very small increase in prices plus no need for any future advertising expenditure to be an economical proposition in Sydney.

When it was completed in 1,000 days Coles and Woolworths could have a floor each in the centre of the building and it would be good for public relations providing 15,000 free parking spaces, 2,000 unit winners and a subway station that would eventually connect all of greater Sydney.

Regards 
Eddy Barnett


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Well it looks like Coles and Woolworths are not interested and Kristina sold off the lotto for the next 40 years so here is the email I sent to Vinnies

Hi
Parrahub http://www.parrahub.org.au/ would be a way of providing 2,000 large units to many people who would never be able to afford their own home reducing the homeless situation in Sydney.

My original thought was to have a state lottery with every day one person winning a unit but unfortunately Labor sold the lotto for the next 40 years so then I thought about a charity draw with the state government underwriting the cost of construction as it would be in their interest to provide a subway station to connect all future Sydney, 15,000 free parking spaces and a home for up to 10,000 people.

Other organisations who do good work similar to you may feel left out but it might be too hard to have agreement between charities on everything and I am aware of some of the work you do.
Regards 
Eddy Barnett


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Having read Scott Morrison on lack of housing creating social ills http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...he-centre-of-social-ills-20150722-gii15i.html I sent him this email.


Hi Scott

I totally agree that lack of housing does cause social problems and I believe that Parrahub may be a new way to address this.

While most people would like a stand alone house with bedrooms that had windows a lot of less fortunate people would be satisfied with a large windowless bedroom negatively ventilated via a large ensuite where they could either enjoy the view with friends in the large kitchen/living area or go to the affordable restaurant on top of the building.

These affordable rooms could be rented out permanently or as B&B depending how much Fed/State governments contributed to the construction of the building as it would be in their interest to have a 15,000 space free carpark.

Regards 
Eddy Barnett


----------

